# MJ's darts, flechettes all for fun



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Just a little review of MJ's flechettes...

Accurate, well made and fun... the video tells the story better:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Man, Bill, it was awesome to see you shoot those things! 
You do so much for everybody, I just wanted to give something back to you. I'm glad you like them  . I started working on them back at the end of summer and a few guys on the forum have helped me develop them to the point where I'm really happy with how they perform.
Someday I've got to figure out how to shoot with that long draw that you and Treefork use!
Thanks for making the video, it was a lot of fun to see!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great shooting, Bill! I'm loving the ones M_J sent me. Can't wait to tear some more stuff up!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

As always absolutely great shooting Sir.

A wonderful video, and example of the use of MJ's flechettes.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Great shooting, Mr. Hayes! Those things are really fun to shoot. I brought a hand full on a camping trip last weekend and proceded to demolish a gallon water jug. Needless to say, the other fellas were quite impressed.


----------

